# What to do where cultured stone veneer meets grass



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Haven't a clue what you're talking about, but seems to me you have given yourself the perfect solution. Hope it works. Good luck & God Bless!


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

Small strip like the garage floors have(cement strip/step)? I am thinking thats what your talking about. But since you already have grass there why don't you plant some small plants…that will cover the mowing strip you want to place.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

use some other, cheaper, stone/brick/whatever, for the bottom 6".


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

shleppy said:


> I have a cinder block wall that I am going to cover with cultured stone veneer and I am wondering how to deal with the veneer at the bottom of the wall where the grass butts up against the wall. If I install cultured stone veneer on the wall, I'm concerned about grass growing into the veneer (where it meets the grass) and I'm also concerned about damaging the stone veneer with my mower when I mow the lawn periodically.
> 
> How is one supposed to install the veneer and protect it at the same time?
> 
> ...




Are you talking about the retaining wall type cultured stone?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

You could spray surflan pre emergent liquid to "poison" that sprayed area- grass wont grow there for maybe 6 months, depending on many factors. This is assuming the grass is from seeds dropped from parent grass. If runners, surflan wont help- use in combination with round up. yes, dead grass.


----------

